# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هي أفضل طبعة لكتاب الفروق للقرافي

## محماس بن داود

هناك طبعة لدار السلام وطبعة للرسالة وطبعة قديمة صورتها دار عالم الكتب وبهامشها كتابين!

----------


## العوضي

عليك بطبعة الرسالة التي معها كتاب انوار البروق

----------


## محماس بن داود

> عليك بطبعة الرسالة التي معها كتاب انوار البروق


  حيا الله شيخنا العوضي

ايش رأيك بطبعة السلام؟

----------


## أبو ريان الشيخي

قام الدكتور علي جمعة، والدكتور محمد أحمد سراج، (مركز الدراسات الفقهية والاقتصادية) بدراسة وتحقيق كتاب الفروق للقرافي – رحمه الله - والذي طبع بدار السلام بالقاهرة، وقد انتقيت بعض تعليقاته للتأمل!( استفدتها من مقدمة الشيخ عمر حسن القيام لتحقيق نفس الكتاب – الفروق للقرافي – والذي طبع بمؤسسة الرسالة )
المثال الأول:المحقق الفاضل لم يتمكن من التفريق بين الطبري المفسر، والطبراني صاحب المعاجم:
يقول الأستاذ عمر القيام: " ومن عجائب طبعة دار السلام: ما وقع في الفرق ( 241) ( 4/1282) من الخطأ الفاحش في التعريف بالإمام الطبري صاحب التفسير والإمام المشارك في جميع علوم الإسلام، وقد نقل عنه الإمام القرافي بواسطة القاضي عياض في " الشفا " قولاً في تكفير من جحد أن الله تعالى عالم أو متكلم أو غير ذلك من صفاته، فجاء المحققان الكريمان وترجما للإمام الطبراني المُحدث المعروف صاحب "المعاجم الثلاثة"، فقالا: الطبري: أبو القاسم سليمان بن أحمد بن أيوب بن مُطَير اللخمي الشامي الطبري صاحب التصانيف. هو الإمام الحافظ الفقيه، الرحال الجوال، محدث الإسلام. علم المعمرين ولد بمدينة عكا في صفر سنة ستين ومئتين، وتوفي سنة 360هـ!
المثال الثاني:أيضًا من كبائر الأخطاء التي وقعت لهذين المُحقِّقَيْن الكريمَيْن: ما وقع في الفرق ( 270) ( 4/1401 ) في ترجمة الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي، وقد ذكر القرافي خروج ابن الأشعث عليه في الواقعة المشهورة، فكتَبَا كلامًا يبرأ بعضُه من بعض، فقالا: الحجاج بن يوسف بن حجاج أبو محمد الثقفي البغدادي الحافظ، من تلامذة أبي نوَّاس وأصحابه، منشأ الحجاج بغداد، وطلب العلم. قال أبو داود: هو خير من مئة مثل الرمادي، توفي سنة 259هـ. انتهى.
المثال الثالث:ومن الأخطاء: ما وقع في الفرق (46) ص ( 2/411) في ترجمة الشاعر الجاهلي أمية بن أبي الصلت الذي آمن لسانه وكفر قلبه كما هو معروف من سيرته، فذكر له القرافي عدة أبيات في مدح عبد الله بن جدعان أحد سادات قريش وأجواد العرب، فجاء المحققان وكتَبَا كلامًا غريبًا جدًّا في ترجمة هذا الشاعر، وقالا ما نصًّه: هو أمية بن عبد العزيز بن أبي الصلت الداني، العلامة الفيلسوف، الطبيب الشاعرُ المُجوّد، صاحبُ الكتب، ولد سنة ستين وأربعمائة، وتنقَّل وسكن الإسكندرية، ثم رُدَّ إلى المغرب، وكان رأسًا في النجوم والوقت والموسيقى، مات بالمهدية في آخر سنة 528هـ. انتهى!!
فهل يجوزُ أن تقع مِثلُ هذه الأخطاء في كتاب يتصدى لتحقيقه من يحمل مرتبة الأستاذية في علوم الشريعة؟!المثال الرابع:ومن عجائب ما وقع من الأخطاء العلمية: ما وقع في الفرق ( 139) ص ( 3/857) في ترجمة ابن رشد الجد صاحب " البيان والتحصيل" وقد ذكره القرافي بلفظ: قال صاحب " البيان" على المعهود من عادته في " الفروق" و" الذخيرة"، اعتمادًا منه على فطنةِ القارئ وخبرته بمصنَّفاتهَ ومصطلحاته، فجاء هذان المحققان الفاضلان وقالا ما نصُّه: " صاحبُ البيان هو الإمام العلامة قوام الدين أمير كاتب بن أمير عمر الفارابي أبو حنيفة الأتقاني. قدم دمشق سنة 747هـ، ثم انتقل إلى مصر، ودرس بها بجامع المارداني. كان رأسًا في الحنفية، بارعًا في الفقه واللغة، من مصنفاته: " التبيين في شح المنتخب الحسامي" و" شرح الهداية وسمّاه " غاية البيان ونادرة الأقران" ترجمته في "الدرر الكامنة" 1/442-445 و"النجوم الزاهرة" 10/325، و" مفتاح السعادة" 2/267 و"الطبقات السنية" (553) و"شذرات الذهب" 6/185. انتهى.
ثم لم يقنع الأستاذان الكريمان بهذا، فعادا إلى تكرار الخطأ نفسه في ص ( 4/1191 ) فهل يقع في ذهن إنسان أن يذكر القرافي في كتابه رجلاً سيأتي بعده بزمن طويل لا يقل عن نصف قرن؟!!وهل يجوز أن تقع مثل هذه الأخطاء ممن يُدرِّس الطلاب في الجامعات والمعاهد العلمية؟!!- وتأمل هنا! ( أخطاء في عزو الأحاديث )
المثال الخامس:ومن الأخطاء الكبرى: ما وقع في الفرق ( 200) ( 3/1078) في تخريج حديث: "من أسلم إلى أجل معلوم" فجاء المحققان فقالا في تخريج الحديث ما نصُّه: أخرجه الألباني في " إرواء الغليل" 5/218، وأبي حاتم (كذا وقع) في " العلل لمتناهية" رقم 1158 بلفظ: " من أسلم في شيء فليسلم في كيل معلوم" انتهى.
يقول الشيخ عمر القيام: وهذه طريقة غير صحيحة في فن التخريج الذي استقرَّت معالمه المنهجية منذ أمدٍ طويل، فإرواء الغليل ليس من دواوين السنة التي يتم العزو إليها، وإنما هو كنظائره من كتب التخريج التي يُستعان بها على تتبُّع طرق الحديث ومتابعاته وشواهده ومظانِّ وجوده؛ فهل نظر المحققان في " الإرواء" 5/218 فوجدا أن الألباني قد خرَّج الحديث من " الصحيحين" و" السنن الأربع" وغيرهم، فهلاّ استفادا من هذا الجهد الطيب، واقتصرا في العزو على " الصحيحين" ثم قالا: وانظر تمامَ تخريجه في " الإرواء"، فيحسن الظن بهما، ويقع في القلب أنهما قد تمرَّسَا بشيء من علوم الحديث.
وأما الإحالة إلى " العلل المتناهية" وكونها كتابًا لأبي حاتم، فهي خطأ علمي مُركَّب، و" العلل المتناهية في الأحاديث الواهية" كتاب مشهور لابن الجوزي، جمع فيه قدرًا غير قليل من الأحاديث الضعيفة الواهية، كما يدل عليه اسمه العلمي، ولم يسلم له نقَّاد الحديث جميع ما في كتابه؛ بل حاقَقَه بعضهم وكشفوا عن أخطائه، فإحالة حديث ثابت في " الصحيحين" إلى هذا المجموع الضعيف هو مما لا يُغتَفَر في منهج التخريج، والقول بأنّ " العلل المتناهية" لأبي حاتم زيادة في الخطأ أيضًا، والفيصل في هذا: أنهما يقصِدان كتاب " علل الحديث" لابن أبي حاتم لا لأبي حاتم، والحديث هناك بالرقم الذي ذكراه ( 1158) ج1 ص 387 ولفظه: " من أسلم في شيءٍ فلا يصرفه إلى غيره"
فهل يقبل نقاد الحديث والعلماء وطلاب العلم هذه الطريقة في التخريج؟!وهل سيفسر ذلك بغير التسرُّع وعدم الأخذ بأسباب التحقيق العلمي الرصين؟المثال السادس:ومن الأخطاء: ما وقع في الفرق ( 273 ) ( 4/1427)؛ حيث قام الأستاذان الدكتوران بتحقيق حديث الاستخارة الثابت في "صحيح البخاري" (1162) و "سنن أبي داود" (1538)، و" سنن الترمذي" (480) وغيرهم، فخرجاه من كتاب " الكامل في الضعفاء" 4/307 لابن عدي، وهو من دواوين الأحاديث الضعيفة.
فهل يبقى في قوس الصبر منزع للسكوت على مثل هذه الأخطاء العلمية الفادحة؟ (7)http://www.alsalafway.com/cms/news.p...=news&id=10721

----------


## محماس بن داود

> قام الدكتور علي جمعة، والدكتور محمد أحمد سراج، (مركز الدراسات الفقهية والاقتصادية) بدراسة وتحقيق كتاب الفروق للقرافي – رحمه الله - والذي طبع بدار السلام بالقاهرة، وقد انتقيت بعض تعليقاته للتأمل!( استفدتها من مقدمة الشيخ عمر حسن القيام لتحقيق نفس الكتاب – الفروق للقرافي – والذي طبع بمؤسسة الرسالة )
> المثال الأول:المحقق الفاضل لم يتمكن من التفريق بين الطبري المفسر، والطبراني صاحب المعاجم:
> يقول الأستاذ عمر القيام: " ومن عجائب طبعة دار السلام: ما وقع في الفرق ( 241) ( 4/1282) من الخطأ الفاحش في التعريف بالإمام الطبري صاحب التفسير والإمام المشارك في جميع علوم الإسلام، وقد نقل عنه الإمام القرافي بواسطة القاضي عياض في " الشفا " قولاً في تكفير من جحد أن الله تعالى عالم أو متكلم أو غير ذلك من صفاته، فجاء المحققان الكريمان وترجما للإمام الطبراني المُحدث المعروف صاحب "المعاجم الثلاثة"، فقالا: الطبري: أبو القاسم سليمان بن أحمد بن أيوب بن مُطَير اللخمي الشامي الطبري صاحب التصانيف. هو الإمام الحافظ الفقيه، الرحال الجوال، محدث الإسلام. علم المعمرين ولد بمدينة عكا في صفر سنة ستين ومئتين، وتوفي سنة 360هـ!
> المثال الثاني:أيضًا من كبائر الأخطاء التي وقعت لهذين المُحقِّقَيْن الكريمَيْن: ما وقع في الفرق ( 270) ( 4/1401 ) في ترجمة الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي، وقد ذكر القرافي خروج ابن الأشعث عليه في الواقعة المشهورة، فكتَبَا كلامًا يبرأ بعضُه من بعض، فقالا: الحجاج بن يوسف بن حجاج أبو محمد الثقفي البغدادي الحافظ، من تلامذة أبي نوَّاس وأصحابه، منشأ الحجاج بغداد، وطلب العلم. قال أبو داود: هو خير من مئة مثل الرمادي، توفي سنة 259هـ. انتهى.
> المثال الثالث:ومن الأخطاء: ما وقع في الفرق (46) ص ( 2/411) في ترجمة الشاعر الجاهلي أمية بن أبي الصلت الذي آمن لسانه وكفر قلبه كما هو معروف من سيرته، فذكر له القرافي عدة أبيات في مدح عبد الله بن جدعان أحد سادات قريش وأجواد العرب، فجاء المحققان وكتَبَا كلامًا غريبًا جدًّا في ترجمة هذا الشاعر، وقالا ما نصًّه: هو أمية بن عبد العزيز بن أبي الصلت الداني، العلامة الفيلسوف، الطبيب الشاعرُ المُجوّد، صاحبُ الكتب، ولد سنة ستين وأربعمائة، وتنقَّل وسكن الإسكندرية، ثم رُدَّ إلى المغرب، وكان رأسًا في النجوم والوقت والموسيقى، مات بالمهدية في آخر سنة 528هـ. انتهى!!
> فهل يجوزُ أن تقع مِثلُ هذه الأخطاء في كتاب يتصدى لتحقيقه من يحمل مرتبة الأستاذية في علوم الشريعة؟!
> المثال الرابع:ومن عجائب ما وقع من الأخطاء العلمية: ما وقع في الفرق ( 139) ص ( 3/857) في ترجمة ابن رشد الجد صاحب " البيان والتحصيل" وقد ذكره القرافي بلفظ: قال صاحب " البيان" على المعهود من عادته في " الفروق" و" الذخيرة"، اعتمادًا منه على فطنةِ القارئ وخبرته بمصنَّفاتهَ ومصطلحاته، فجاء هذان المحققان الفاضلان وقالا ما نصُّه: " صاحبُ البيان هو الإمام العلامة قوام الدين أمير كاتب بن أمير عمر الفارابي أبو حنيفة الأتقاني. قدم دمشق سنة 747هـ، ثم انتقل إلى مصر، ودرس بها بجامع المارداني. كان رأسًا في الحنفية، بارعًا في الفقه واللغة، من مصنفاته: " التبيين في شح المنتخب الحسامي" و" شرح الهداية وسمّاه " غاية البيان ونادرة الأقران" ترجمته في "الدرر الكامنة" 1/442-445 و"النجوم الزاهرة" 10/325، و" مفتاح السعادة" 2/267 و"الطبقات السنية" (553) و"شذرات الذهب" 6/185. انتهى.
> ثم لم يقنع الأستاذان الكريمان بهذا، فعادا إلى تكرار الخطأ نفسه في ص ( 4/1191 ) فهل يقع في ذهن إنسان أن يذكر القرافي في كتابه رجلاً سيأتي بعده بزمن طويل لا يقل عن نصف قرن؟!!
> 
> ...


الله المستعان

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم

----------


## الذاب عن السنة

محقق نسخة الرسالة استدرك على نسخة السلام . فلتراجع .

----------

